# Mitzi's just eaten a COOKED rib bone! Help!



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I'm trying not to panic here, but Mitzi (my 3 year old Ragdoll) has just eaten a cooked pork rib bone about 10cm long. (The rib was wrapped up in kitchen roll and in a bowl covered in cling film) Now I am very concerned as I know the risks of a cooked bone splintering. I have called 'Vetfone' the vet service provided by our pet insurance company, and the emergency vet. Both said to keep an eye on her for any unusual behaviour, blood in poo and constipation, but not to take her in. If she shows any signs we need to take her in ASAP.

I don't want to sound over cautious or paranoid, but my cousin's dog died from a splinter in a bone (last year!). So I am very worried. Not to mention that Mitzi is my baby and I couldn't bear anything to happen to her.

I guess I'm after reassurance, or of course confirmation that I NEED TO TAKE HER TO THE VET FOR AN XRAY RIGHT NOW (which I have shouted at my other half many times in the past 10 mins!). Mitzi has just eaten some canned food and is now curled up in her favourite box. Nothing different there.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

If they said not to bring her in, did they think she might just throw it up?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Nan said:


> If they said not to bring her in, did they think she might just throw it up?


They said she'd just disgest it, and there would be no problems. So long as none of the above symptoms occur.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watch her.

No need to get an Xray. Why expose her to harmful radiation?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Taking her in for an x-ray now is only going to confirm that it's in there, which you already know. Unless you're prepared to have them surgically remove it right now, the x-ray is pointless. While damage can happen from splintered bones and we hear horror stories, far more often they just pass through the system. So monitor her for signs of a problem...vomiting, diarrhea, constipation, lethargy, fever, blood in stool etc...if you see a sign of a problem then rush her right in.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard that cats are not in as much danger as dogs. It's usually chicken bones then, anyway. Dogs tend to swallow whole, and cooked chicken bones, especially ribs, splinter easily. 10cm is about 4 inches, so she must have chewed it. Was the bone well cooked. Some cooked bones crush rather than splinter. 

Now when I was feeding CatCat, the outside stray, I did give him a chicken thigh bone to chew on. It disappeared. My wife complained that he'd probably taken it somewhere else. I tried a second one but tied it with string to a post. In the morning it was gone along with the knotted loop from the string. No harm came to the cat. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that Mitzi will be fine.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, don't panic yet. Chances are good it'll just pass through. Keep an eye on her for the above mentioned symptoms and THEN worry.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you all. I feel more reassured now. The bone had been cooked for 45 minutes, so it was well done. She chewed it very well from what I could see. She's very grumpy now as I keep following her around, she seems fine. Fingers crossed she'll be okay. Lesson learnt though- no food can be left out, even if covered up.


----------

